# Davis "Thunder Stick"



## GWally

Update with info on the second one. 

A couple of years ago when I started getting trolling rods for "the boat", I picked up a couple from Vaughn Davis and am happy with them. I recently tried a second Predator, 10wt 8'3" and found I'm happier with a 9'. I am very happy with my 9' 12wt. I've been looking for a heavier rod to go with the inbound 1315 Colton reel and found that Vaughn has a 9' 13/15wt rod. I figured for $100, it was worth a shot. It showed up today, just tried it out with my 12 wt intermediate line and am very happy with it. Ferrules are slim, action fast and smooth, no heavier than my Predator, well balanced and casts (for me anyway) nicely. It doesn't have a lifetime guarantee, just one year but, at that price, I can live with that.
I'm sure there are reasons the heavier wt rods are 8' but, for now, I'll stick with this one. Maybe as I get more hours on the water, Ill see the need for a shorter heavyweight but for now, I think this one will do just fine and I was not ready to put the extra $ after buying that 3rd reel. 
Also, of the 3 cases I've now seen, this one, Colton and Predator, this is definitely my favorite. I like the shoulder strap and might be able to fit 2 rods in it.

Just got another Davis. I saw he had a 9/10 and a 10/13. After casting the 12wt line with the 13/15 (which seems nicely matched despite the rod "rating") I decided to go with the 10/13.
Just took it out with my Torrent 911 and 9wt Rio Saltwater line and it behaves nicely. I kind of suspected after trying the other one that for the 9wt line the "10/13" would work and it does. As far as action, after having tried some other rods now, it is called "fast" but, I'd say it is just a little bit softer than fast and definitely overratted as far as line recommendations. 
Like the rods, love the cases. Hopefully this year I'll get to see how they hold up. If the larger fish don't "cooperate" I may just do and an "anchor test" to see how they behave under pressure.


----------



## bigspoon17

Very nice! Have you ever used a rod with a fighting grip? I'd be interested to know what that rod feels like...seems like that grip would seem kinda foreign to me.


----------



## GWally

I never had before getting the Predator and figure for offshore and larger fish it would be a benefit. I cast it next to a single handle rod and you don't even know it is there. I just checked with Vaughn and am getting a 10-13 also to try out. He also has a 9/10 so if the 10-13 feels heavy, I can try that one.


----------



## Chris V

The fighting grip is nice on offshore fish where the fight is more vertical. Hope your Davis does better than the one I had.


----------



## GWally

Me too. What weight did you have?

Did you see about him replacing it?

Any specific weak points you noticed I need to be aware of?


----------



## Chris V

I had a 13/15. I broke it on a snapper but I don't feel like I broke it on the fish per say. I had put decent pressure on it before with other fish without a problem and I just don't understand what happened because I wasn't even near vertical when the breakage occurred. I don't really blame the rod to be truthful although my first post seemed that way. You never know sometimes whether it was whacked against something or ???? 

I traded a friend a reel for the rod. I don't know if he would warranty that. Even so, I have it back to him. He jimmyd the rod and made a 3 piece our if it and still uses it! It's about 3 inches shorter though.


----------



## GWally

Thanks Chris
I like the feel and hopefully it will hold up. Graphite is great stuff but, the slightest ding and it can let go. Had a carbon core bow blow up on a buddy and it cost him a tooth. Maybe the new nano stuff they are using now like in some high dollar arrows will be "bullet proof".


----------



## GWally

Put some new info on the original post. Now have 2 to test.


----------



## GWally

*Weight ratings appear overstated but, does nicely with lighter lines*

Have had a chance to play with both rods. I picked up a 13wt shooting head and gave it a try on the "13/15" and it felt like I was casting with a wet noodle. I put the 12 wt line reel on and it behaves nicely. I'd recommend this as a decent priced 12 wt but, if you want heavier, I don't think you'll be pleased. Same for the 10/13. It behaves beautifully with the 9wt line. Now that I have the rods matched (at least to my feel) to more appropriate line weights, I am pleased with them.
Now to try the 13 wt on the 12wt Predator. I think it will handle it well.


----------



## GWally

*Learning as I go*

I took the shooting head off and weighed it, 445 grains. Put it on the 12wt Predator and learned that for now, that is as much weight as I want be "throwing". The 445 gr, works and will definitely sail out there and it "pushes" the rod as far as I'd feel comfortable. At this point, I tested it attached to the 80# braid. Definitely not the way to go but, it at least shows me how the rods behave. The Predator handles the weight but, I'd not want to go heavier and would probably be happier with 400 gr. The nice thing about shooting heads is, they can be cut down. 
Went back to the Davis "13/15" with the 12wt Orvis Intermediate Gen 3 and I am very happy with how it casts and with 9 wt line on the "10-13" feel that I have both rods matched nicely and love the way they feel and cast.
The reel seat and guides (tip a little larger all coated) are as nice as my Predator and I prefer the fore grips. Hard to beat getting 2 rods like that for a shade over $200.


----------

